# A tour of the Viper facility in Detroit, Michigan



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

Figured I would share some of these photos. I had no idea these are built mostly by hand. Enjoy.



DSC_0002-3 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

DSC_0011-3 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

DSC_0018-3 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

DSC_0020-3 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

This is a clay model!
DSC_0025-3 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

DSC_0036-3 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

DSC_0104-3 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

I am in love with this blue.
DSC_0128-3 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

DSC_0134-3 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

MMMM ACR
DSC_0168-3 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Ooooooooh sweet Jesus................ 🏻 fantastic pictures fella!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great pics agree love that blue, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bodarville (Nov 5, 2015)

&#55357;&#56397; very cool, I'd love a tour of the Brampton facility


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice pictures :thumb:

Lovely motors


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

You lucky Guy, I'd take any one


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

amazing car


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice one thank you.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Gorgeous cars, i'd love one. Nice pics too


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fabulous cars. I remember reading that the viper can do something ludicrous like 50mph in reverse! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

